# Pasticcio



## les (Aug 31, 2009)

When we visit Italy, this is one of the tastiest meals I've eaten. Usually served up in a small Trattoria, rather than the more expensive Ristorante. I make it with fresh pasta as the Italians do, but with a low fat sauce, it still turns out extremely yummy! You can either eat hot out the oven of leave overnight and have cold for lunch or a picnic the next day. If you can't get creme fraiche you can use yoghurt for the sauce. If you're not worried about the calories use a bechamel sauce.









*Serves 4
Prep Time 10 mins
Cooking Time 30 mins
Ingredients
For the Sauce

1 Onion, thinly sliced
1 Red (bell) pepper, deseeded and chopped
2 Large cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 Tbsp Extra virgin olive oil
500g/1lb beef mince
400g/14oz Tinned tomatoes
Couple of splashes of dry white wine
2 Tbsp Fresh parsley, chopped
Pinch of dried oregano
60g/2oz Anchovies, drained and chopped

For the Topping

300ml/½ pint Crème fraiche
3 Large free range eggs
Pinch of nutmeg
60g/2oz Parmesan cheese, grated

*




*For the Pasta

250g/8oz Fresh Fusilli
150ml/5oz Crème fraiche

Method

Make the sauce first
Heat the oil in a large wok and add the onions and pepper, cook for 3-4 minutes on a medium heat
Add the chopped garlic and cook for a minute
Add the beef mince and cook for a few minutes until browned
Add the tomatoes and a couple of splashes of dry white wine, stir
Bring to the boil and loosely cover, simmer for about 25 minutes
Stir in the anchovies, chopped parsley and season with freshly grated black pepper and a little salt
Turn off the heat, but cover and leave on the hob
Bring a large pan of water to a rolling boil, add a splash of extra virgin olive oil and add the pasta
Cook according to the instructions on the pack, usually 3-4 minutes
Drain and stir in 150ml of crème fraiche
Put to one side, and make the topping
Whisk together the remaining crème fraiche, eggs and nutmeg
Grease an 8 inch/203mm/20.3cm casserole dish
Spoon in half the mince mixture, then half the pasta mixture
Repeat the process
Pour over the topping
Sprinkle the grated parmesan cheese on top
Bake in a preheated oven for approx 30 minutes
Take out and pop under the grill to brown off the top

*




*Equipment

8 inch/203mm/20.3cm casserole dish
Large saucepan
Electric blender or whisk

Shopping List

1 Onion
1 Red (bell) pepper
2 Large cloves garlic
2 Tbsp Extra virgin olive oil
500g/1lb beef mince
400g/14oz Tinned tomatoes
Dry white wine
2 Tbsp Fresh parsley
Dried oregano
60g/2oz Anchovies
450ml/1 pint Crème fraiche
3 Large free range eggs
Nutmeg
60g/2oz Parmesan cheese
250g/8oz Fresh Fusilli*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks & sounds delicious.  Although I'll be subbing in ground turkey for the beef, will definitely be making this one soon.  Thanks!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 2, 2009)

I LOVE this dish.  My fiance's mother was born on a small island in Greece... I can never compare to her cooking.. this is one thing I really want to try!  Hers is amazing.


----------



## Claire (Oct 12, 2009)

I have only had the Greek version of this dish (by the same name), and it included cinnamon (I've never made it).  It used to be a camping staple for our first night out when a group of gals used to go camping when I was single.  One woman's mother (Greek) would make a batch and it was good cold or even luke-warm.


----------



## pot clanger (Oct 20, 2009)

You said "tinned".  I love that!   ; )


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 20, 2009)

* Crème fraiche... a soured cream containing 28% butterfat.

*Well, I get the "not as knowledgeable as I thought I was" prize!

Thought this was just a fancy way of saying cream.

Crema Mexicana is said to be a substitute, I have seen that, so if
I can't find creme fraiche, I am still good to go. I intend to make this
for dinner tonight. 

Although that Prep Time of 10 minutes is a joke. TEN MINUTES? hahahahaha
(I would never make it on Chopped... not enough time to cook.)


----------



## les (Oct 21, 2009)

pot clanger said:


> You said "tinned".  I love that!   ; )


don't tell me...you say canned? lol


----------



## les (Oct 21, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> * Crème fraiche... a soured cream containing 28% butterfat.
> 
> *Well, I get the "not as knowledgeable as I thought I was" prize!
> 
> ...



I haven't seen Crema Mexicana, but I would like to know how the finshed dish comes out...prep time was really 10 mins, opening the tins & chopping the garlic etc, I do have an electric can opener though, so while that's working...I'm chopping..I don't count getting the ingredients out of the cupboard or fridge though...I have made this lots of times too...send me the photo's if you can, hope you enjoy..


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I guess that 25 minutes to cook the sauce before the 30 minutes of cooking the dish, and the time it takes assembling it all doesn't count.
So its 10 minutes to chop and mix.
Then half an hour of sauce cook time that goes into limbo, then more limbo time assembling the dish, THEN a recorded 30 minutes of cook time.
But that's OK by me, because I like to putz and prep and such. 

OR am I missing something in my interpretation?

(I've noticed that MANY recipes have very inaccurate Time Estimates.)

(In other words, Rachael Ray might be able to do those meals in 30 minutes, but not me, LOLOL)


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 30, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> (I've noticed that MANY recipes have very inaccurate Time Estimates.)
> 
> (In other words, Rachael Ray might be able to do those meals in 30 minutes, but not me, LOLOL)


 
LOLOL I know just what you mean.. the only thing I can make in 30 minutes is hotdogs or frozen burritos! LOL  

As for the recipe.. I love baked pastas and I am looking forward to trying this dish, no matter how long it takes me to prep!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't gotten around to it yet, shame on me.
But it is still on my list.....


----------

